# XRP will Overtake Bitcoin



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP Being Used By The IMF As SDR To Bail Out The Broke Central Banks & FEDNOW Going Live*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and 'Faster Payments Taskforce'

*Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and “Faster Payments Taskforce”*

*




*

*As we move into a increasingly digital age, so does our monetary system. Here is our dissection of Executive Order 13772, for your own personal interpretation. Mentioned in it are Ripple, Ledger X, and many other known names.

Ripple has seemingly been working with the United States government to implement “real-time payments” for quite some time.

Executive Order 13772 - Wikipedia
*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple: Transaction volume reaches new all time high on 3 corridors

*Ripple: Transaction volume reaches new all time high on 3 corridors*







*Ripple (XRP) records new all-time high in trading volume on 3 corridors for XRP/MXN, XRP/PHP and XRP/AUD pairs.*
*The blockchain platform Sologenic launches a reward program for the development of the XRP Ledger.*
According to data collected by the Liquidity Index Bot, Ripple recorded a new all-time high in transaction volume for 3 corridors. The new record follows the increasing trend that has been seen in transaction volume in the Mexico corridor with the XRP/MXN pair and the Philippines corridor with the XRP/PHP pair since late 2019. Ripple’s most recent corridor was opened in Australia with the XRP/AUD pair.

On February 7, 2020, the transaction volume for the XRP/MXN pair was 17,228,102 XRP. As reported by CNF, Ripple’s payment corridor to Mexico is one of the fastest growing. The transaction volume for this corridor has doubled since December 2019. The growth is attributed to the high level of participation that Mexico plays in the remittance market to Latin America.

In addition, Ripple partnered with the Mexican exchange Bitso in October of last year. The cooperation allows Bitso to use Ripple’s On Demand Liquidity product to make cross-border payments. The Mexican exchange converts XRP into the national currency, the Mexican peso.


----------



## it_is_the_light

XRP Liquidity Index Soars As A New All Time High Hits | XRP Right Now

*XRP Liquidity Index Soars As A New All Time High Hits*

*



*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Liquidity Index Bot (@LiquidityB) | Twitter


----------



## it_is_the_light

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap

1



Bitcoin
$269,396,145,693
$14,786.27 $65,549,020,397
18,219,350 BTC
-3.66%



2



Ethereum
$43,955,540,034
$400.63 $35,860,634,639
109,715,042 ETH
-4.55%



3



XRP
$20,490,085,687
$0.468788 $6,503,168,857
43,708,646,822 XRP *
-5.87%


----------



## it_is_the_light

Many blessings ,

one such as you are can buy XRP right now on many different exchanges of your choice for $0.30 USD or $0.46 AUD

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap

Cryptocurrencies:  5,127Markets:  20,737Market Cap:  $434,492,995,30224h Vol:  $252,197,787,167BTC Dominance:  61.9%

some Experts are saying " XRP can go to $10,000 per XRP "


----------



## it_is_the_light

*XRP Chart Identical to 2017 Before Massive 1,532% Rally. XRP Its Bigger Than Most Think 2-14 BG123*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple Could Take Billions From SWIFT Through National Bank of Egypt Deal » NullTX

*Ripple Could Take Billions From SWIFT Through National Bank of Egypt Deal*

February 13, 2020






_Ripple has entered the Egyptian market via an agreement with the National Bank of Egypt, the oldest bank in the nation. This is part of a concerted effort by Ripple to offer financial solutions globally. With the agreement, Ripple has expanded its solutions to one more county._

The Agreement

According to a local media report, the agreement will make it easier to initiate remittances into the nation. This agreement makes the National Bank of Egypt the first bank in the country to offer blockchain-powered financial solutions for remittances.

Egypt is the fifth largest remittance market globally, which makes this a very significant deal. It might transform the Middle East and North African remittances market. According to Naveen Gupta, the company’s Managing Director for the Middle East and North Africa, this agreement is part of a move by Ripple to expand into the region. He added that this was an indication that the National Bank of England was ready to embrace a new system of remittances powered by the blockchain.

The Vice-Chairperson of the bank, Dalia El-Baz, spoke about the benefits this deal will give the bank. He said that this move would enable the bank to improve its liquidity management and increase its foreign currency earnings. A recent report indicated that the Egyptian remittance market would be worth $20.5 billion in transaction volumes by 2023. The report said that growth in the banking population plus the growing number of mobile users would affect the growth of the market positively.

Another potential impact on the growth of the market was cited as government regulation. It notes that clarity on regulation and transparency in the fees charged would have a positive impact on growth. The report noted that Saudi Arabia, which is a major source of remittances for Egypt had created regulation to encourage the hiring of locals. This could potentially affect remittances negatively.


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP Pullback Makes It Ready For A 1500% Pump & Banks Need Price To Rise Before Regulations...*


----------



## it_is_the_light

**BREAKING* Ripple/XRP OFFICIALLY LIVE ON SWIFT Through ISO20022 Update & SWIFT Has Finally Submitted*


XRP will overtake Bitcoin Marketcap VERY shortly !


----------



## Picaro

lol reminds me of the tulip bulb mania of the 1600's, or was it  the 1700's?


----------



## Winco

Who is this shitstain  trying to convince?

I have watched Ripple and other cryptos for years.

Why Ripple?

Ripple $0.26
Bitcoin  $9,913

Sure, Ripple is where it's at.  lol

I predict this shitstain bought Ripple at $0,70 and is trying to convince others to help him raise the price.
Good Luck,  Not really.


----------



## Picaro

Why not magic beans? Much more fun, plus you can eat them when you go broke.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and 'Faster Payments Taskforce'

*Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and “Faster Payments Taskforce”*

*



*

*As we move into a increasingly digital age, so does our monetary system. Here is our dissection of Executive Order 13772, for your own personal interpretation. Mentioned in it are Ripple, Ledger X, and many other known names.*

*Ripple has seemingly been working with the United States government to implement “real-time payments” for quite some time.*

*Executive Order 13772 - Wikipedia*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Winco said:


> Who is this shitstain  trying to convince?
> 
> I have watched Ripple and other cryptos for years.
> 
> Why Ripple?
> 
> Ripple $0.26
> Bitcoin  $9,913
> 
> Sure, Ripple is where it's at.  lol
> 
> I predict this shitstain bought Ripple at $0,70 and is trying to convince others to help him raise the price.
> Good Luck,  Not really.




Ripple is NOT $0.26 .

Ripple is the Company , and is on the US Stock Exchange .. is Bitcoin ??

XRP is Listed on the DASDAQ .. is Bitcoin ?

XRP is the Token @ $0.28 , 

XRP USD (XRP-USD) Stock Price, Quote, History & News - Yahoo Finance

so you seem clueless upon this topic and as such you are dismissed


----------



## Picaro

It's just another scam, probably started by some organized crime outfit like the Russian Mafia or some Triads.


----------



## it_is_the_light

1. Bitcoin is Unregulated and does not comply with KYC ( know your customer ) compliance Laws

2. XRP is COMPLETELY KYC and Regulated/accountable and in compliance with all Crypto Regulatory Legislation

3. XRP will be GOLD BACKED and already embodies1 million Satoshi increments Inside each XRP .

4. If anyone is abusing one such as i am to compensate for their ignorance whilst attempting to thank me , you are welcome ..

We continue with current revelations


----------



## MarathonMike

it_is_the_light said:


> 1. Bitcoin is Unregulated and does not comply with KYC ( know your customer ) compliance Laws
> 
> 2. XRP is COMPLETELY KYC and Regulated/accountable and in compliance with all Crypto Regulatory Legislation
> 
> 3. XRP will be GOLD BACKED and already embodies1 million Satoshi increments Inside each XRP .
> 
> 4. If anyone is abusing one such as i am to compensate for their ignorance whilst attempting to thank me , you are welcome ..
> 
> We continue with current revelations


Interesting. What is meant by 'XRP' will be GOLD BACKED? How would that work?


----------



## it_is_the_light

I have posted the Proof in these pages 

THE ENTIRE CRYPTO MARKET is About to be REGULATED,

can you say " Bye Bye Bitcoin ? " get educated and do some research if you are interested 

yet either way be at peace


----------



## it_is_the_light

*XRP is Top Asset so far in 2020 for iTrustCapital IRA, Ripple will transition banks for the future*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Well Trump is in India !!

Wonder why that is hmmm , new trade deals you say .... ?????

Remember, XRP is a US Digital Currency ,

and Bitcoin is controlled by China Mining Pool Conglomerates

Ripple Confirms xCurrent Being Implemented With ALL of The Banks...








*Ripple Confirms xCurrent Being Implemented With ALL of The Banks In India.*

Ripple partners with Federal Bank in India for cross-border payments


*Ripple partners with Federal Bank in India for cross-border payments*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*We Are Witnessing The Transition From A [CB] Global Economy To The People’s Economy - Episode 2109a*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Bill Holter – Credit Game Over - Debt Cannot Be Paid - Buy Gold*


----------



## sparky

it_is_the_light said:


> so you seem clueless upon this topic and as such you are dismissed





it_is_the_light said:


> I have posted the Proof in these pages



the only _'proof'_ you've provided is cheer leading of our failing fiat  , along with the IMF's advocating of the creation of valuation out of thin air as an RX


~S~


----------



## it_is_the_light

Clear the tears from your eyes and
Look again Sparky

Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and 'Faster Payments Taskforce'

*Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and “Faster Payments Taskforce”*

*



*

*As we move into a increasingly digital age, so does our monetary system. Here is our dissection of Executive Order 13772, for your own personal interpretation. Mentioned in it are Ripple, Ledger X, and many other known names.*

*Ripple has seemingly been working with the United States government to implement “real-time payments” for quite some time.*

*Executive Order 13772 - Wikipedia*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> *Bill Holter – Credit Game Over - Debt Cannot Be Paid - Buy Gold*



Debt gets paid all the time. What are these guys smoking?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Clear the tears from your eyes and
> Look again Sparky
> 
> Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and 'Faster Payments Taskforce'
> 
> *Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and “Faster Payments Taskforce”*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *As we move into a increasingly digital age, so does our monetary system. Here is our dissection of Executive Order 13772, for your own personal interpretation. Mentioned in it are Ripple, Ledger X, and many other known names.*
> 
> *Ripple has seemingly been working with the United States government to implement “real-time payments” for quite some time.*
> 
> *Executive Order 13772 - Wikipedia*




We have plenty of "real-time payments"
Nobody needs Ripple.
No mention of Ripple in the EO. Or digital or crypto.

*Ripple has seemingly been working with the United States *

Dude!


----------



## it_is_the_light

Keep researching Toddster , yet

You may be way out of your depth here

Remember, XRP is a US Digital Currency ,

and Bitcoin is controlled by China Mining Pool Conglomerates

Ripple Confirms xCurrent Being Implemented With ALL of The Banks...







*Ripple Confirms xCurrent Being Implemented With ALL of The Banks In India.*

Ripple partners with Federal Bank in India for cross-border payments


*Ripple partners with Federal Bank in India for cross-border payments*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Keep researching Toddster , yet
> 
> You may be way out of your depth here
> 
> Remember, XRP is a US Digital Currency ,
> 
> and Bitcoin is controlled by China Mining Pool Conglomerates
> 
> Ripple Confirms xCurrent Being Implemented With ALL of The Banks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ripple Confirms xCurrent Being Implemented With ALL of The Banks In India.*
> 
> Ripple partners with Federal Bank in India for cross-border payments
> 
> 
> *Ripple partners with Federal Bank in India for cross-border payments*



*Remember, XRP is a US Digital Currency ,*

So what? 

*and Bitcoin is controlled by China Mining Pool Conglomerates*

I'm not interested in the US based scam or the Chinese controlled scam.

*Ripple Confirms xCurrent Being Implemented With ALL of The Banks In India.*

Wow! India...…...so what?


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple Reveals $54,000,000 in XRP Remittances Sent From US to Mexico in One Week

*Ripple Reveals $54,000,000 in XRP Remittances Sent From US to Mexico in One Week*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Still can't see can you Toddster ..

Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking

*Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking*
*The company recently used XRP cryptocurrency to move $24 million between the U.S. and Mexico in a week.*


BY 
JEFF JOHN ROBERTS


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple XRP is partnered with Moneygram Worldwide ..

Try to keep up Toddster 

MoneyGram Increases Ripple XRP Volume in Mexico!!! - CRYPTOPIG

*MoneyGram Increases Ripple XRP Volume in Mexico!!!*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Why Ripple’s XRP lawsuit could wreak havoc on the market - Decrypt


----------



## it_is_the_light

Third-Party Cryptos Could Launch on XRP Ledger, Says Ripple's David Schwartz - CoinDesk

*Third-Party Cryptos Could Launch on XRP Ledger, Says Ripple’s David Schwartz*
Feb 28, 2020 at 14:00 UTCUpdated Feb 28, 2020 at 16:37 UTC


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Still can't see can you Toddster ..
> 
> Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking
> 
> *Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking*
> *The company recently used XRP cryptocurrency to move $24 million between the U.S. and Mexico in a week.*
> 
> 
> BY
> JEFF JOHN ROBERTS







The Fed - Fedwire Funds Service--Annual

Fed wire....averaged $2.772 trillion a day last year.

Maybe you need another Executive Order?


----------



## it_is_the_light

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Why Ripple’s XRP lawsuit could wreak havoc on the market - Decrypt



Yes the Lawsuit is still ongoing and yet 

I will go on and for the record , XRP is NOT a Security ..

Ripple CEO: These 3 Key Reasons Are Why XRP is Not a Security | NewsBTC

*Ripple CEO: These 3 Key Reasons Are Why XRP is Not a Security*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see can you Toddster ..
> 
> Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking
> 
> *Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking*
> *The company recently used XRP cryptocurrency to move $24 million between the U.S. and Mexico in a week.*
> 
> 
> BY
> JEFF JOHN ROBERTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309731
> 
> The Fed - Fedwire Funds Service--Annual
> 
> Fed wire....averaged $2.772 trillion a day last year.
> 
> Maybe you need another Executive Order?
Click to expand...



Yes the Central Banks are printing 100 BILLION per day to cover Overnight Debt

The Fed is sharply increasing the amount of help it is providing to the financial system

How much longer can they print 100 BILLIO  per day out of nothing Toddster ? 

Have you seen the Bloodbath on the Stockmarket lately ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see can you Toddster ..
> 
> Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking
> 
> *Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking*
> *The company recently used XRP cryptocurrency to move $24 million between the U.S. and Mexico in a week.*
> 
> 
> BY
> JEFF JOHN ROBERTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309731
> 
> The Fed - Fedwire Funds Service--Annual
> 
> Fed wire....averaged $2.772 trillion a day last year.
> 
> Maybe you need another Executive Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the Central Banks are printing 100 BILLION per day to cover Overnight Debt
> 
> The Fed is sharply increasing the amount of help it is providing to the financial system
> 
> How much longer can they print 100 BILLIO  per day out of nothing Toddster ?
> 
> Have you seen the Bloodbath on the Stockmarket lately ?
Click to expand...



* Yes the Central Banks are printing 100 BILLION per day to cover Overnight Debt*

An overnight repo is repaid the next day, it isn't a permanent increase in the Fed balance sheet.

*How much longer can they print 100 BILLIO  per day out of nothing Toddster ? *

Forever.

*Have you seen the Bloodbath on the Stockmarket lately ?*




3254 > 2955 down 9%





BTC > 9350 to 8573 down 9%





XRP > 0.254966 to 0.22899 down 10.2%


----------



## it_is_the_light

Reserve Bank of NZ Opens Settlement Platform .. Quant Network ?


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see can you Toddster ..
> 
> Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking
> 
> *Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking*
> *The company recently used XRP cryptocurrency to move $24 million between the U.S. and Mexico in a week.*
> 
> 
> BY
> JEFF JOHN ROBERTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309731
> 
> The Fed - Fedwire Funds Service--Annual
> 
> Fed wire....averaged $2.772 trillion a day last year.
> 
> Maybe you need another Executive Order?
Click to expand...


When all these TRILLIONS start Flowing through the Ripple Network using XRP

The Volume will Demand XRP at Least $1000

270 TRILLION DOLLAR Real Estate Market Alonw Worldwide

Not even factoring all other facets of XRP Blockchain


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still can't see can you Toddster ..
> 
> Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking
> 
> *Ripple claims a big win in the elusive quest to use cryptocurrency in banking*
> *The company recently used XRP cryptocurrency to move $24 million between the U.S. and Mexico in a week.*
> 
> 
> BY
> JEFF JOHN ROBERTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309731
> 
> The Fed - Fedwire Funds Service--Annual
> 
> Fed wire....averaged $2.772 trillion a day last year.
> 
> Maybe you need another Executive Order?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When all these TRILLIONS start Flowing through the Ripple Network using XRP
> 
> The Volume will Demand XRP at Least $1000
> 
> 270 TRILLION DOLLAR Real Estate Market Alonw Worldwide
> 
> Not even factoring all other facets of XRP Blockchain
Click to expand...


*When all these TRILLIONS start Flowing through the Ripple Network using XRP*

LOL!

*The Volume will Demand XRP at Least $1000*​
How much do you own right now?​


----------



## it_is_the_light

1. You MUST know by now the Banking  World is going to Crypto and Bitcoin is UNREGULATED .

2. Thats Classified


----------



## it_is_the_light

NYSE Shutting Down in Anticipation of XRP Adoption ..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> 1. You MUST know by now the Banking  World is going to Crypto and Bitcoin is UNREGULATED .
> 
> 2. Thats Classified


----------



## it_is_the_light

Chinas Economy Grinds to a Halt 

Enter XRP


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> NYSE Shutting Down in Anticipation of XRP Adoption ..



XRP Developer Shuts Down Second Project in One Month - Bitcoinist.com

_Wietse Wind also was the lead developer behind XRParrot, a service which allowed Dutch XRP users to onboard and off board from XRP to Fiat. XRParrot was forced to close due to the Netherland’s adoption of stricter EU anti-money laundering guidelines. It seems strict regulations are strangling innovation in the crypto space to some degree._

Unregulated? LOL!


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYSE Shutting Down in Anticipation of XRP Adoption ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XRP Developer Shuts Down Second Project in One Month - Bitcoinist.com
> 
> _Wietse Wind also was the lead developer behind XRParrot, a service which allowed Dutch XRP users to onboard and off board from XRP to Fiat. XRParrot was forced to close due to the Netherland’s adoption of stricter EU anti-money laundering guidelines. It seems strict regulations are strangling innovation in the crypto space to some degree._
> 
> Unregulated? LOL!
Click to expand...


Oh wow , 

A small time Developer has run out of $$

Yawn


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple Partners with Moneygram !


----------



## it_is_the_light

Try to keep up Toddster ..

Ripple’s connection with the IMF and central banks

*Ripple’s connection with the IMF and central banks*





xNEO
Jun 11, 2019 · 11 min read
This article will discuss what I believe is going on between the IMF, central banks and Ripple. From analyzing different speeches and appearances by Christine Lagarde, the head of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and others, I have a strong suspicion that there are deep involvements between these three entities.

I am of the belief that Christine Lagarde has revealed crucial information regarding how the IMF envisions what the new financial system will look like. I believe there will be some big changes coming. In short, the IMF envisions that they will hold a more central role in the future as well as a more central role for the World’s central banks.

The first conference of discussion in this article was the “Bretton Woods at 75,” that celebrated the IMF and World bank turning 75 years. Here we gained some very interesting information in the panel discussion named “Rethinking International Cooperation.”


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple to Share The Stage With The Bank of International...






*Ripple to Share The Stage With The Bank of International Settlements and BNY Mellon.*

* September 3, 2019 calex960 alex cobb, breaking news, crypto news, ripple xrp news, rippple news, top story, xrp news*
*This morning, valued XRP community member @XRP_OWL let us know on twitter of another upcoming conference in which Ripple will be in attendance. This one is interesting. Everyone remembers when Brad Garlinghouse was at the Swiss National Banking conference with Christine Lagarde from the IMF and Agustin Carstens from BIS and how intriguing that discussion was when it came to talking about the adoption of digital assets.*

*So this conference (Milken Institute ASIA Summit) is on September 18th-20th, 2019 and Ripple will be taking part in a 1 hour panel discussion. Here is an image provided by @XRP_OWL showing the description of the panel and shows all the panelists.*


*



*

*Best to BUY XRP QUICK Smart*


----------



## it_is_the_light

VISA acquires Ripple partner Earthport - Ledger Insights - enterprise blockchain

*VISA acquires Ripple partner Earthport*

*



*

*VISA to Settle Payments Through XRP?*

*VISA to Settle Payments Through XRP?*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple-Powered Nium Partners with Visa to Enable Instant Payments to Indonesia

*Ripple-Powered Nium Partners with Visa to Enable Instant Payments to Indonesia*


*Best to BUY XRP QUICK Smart
*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple News: RAKBank extends reach by using RippleNet

*Ripple News: RAKBank extends reach through new partnership*


 By COLLIN BROWN  February 24, 2020 No Comments
*




Ripple’s long-standing partner RAKBank has entered into a cooperation with BDO Unibank to enable real-time payments for all customers of both banks.*

*Remittances in the payment corridor to the Philippines are made possible by a connection to RippleNet.*

According to a World Bank report, the volume of remittances is increasing, especially in economically weak countries, as more and more workers seek a job in another country and then send their hard-earned money home. Migrant workers and expatriates face the challenge of finding a suitable remittance provider.

In 2018, India is one of the largest recipients of transactions worldwide, with a volume of almost 79 billion dollars, followed by China (67 billion dollars), Mexico (36 billion dollars), the Philippines (34 billion dollars) and Egypt (29 billion dollars). RAKBank, with the Philippines as its target market, has found an innovative way to offer its customers real-time money transfers.

*RAKBank will enable customers to transfer funds via RippleNet*
RAKBank, also known as the National Bank of Ras Al Khaimah (P.S.C.), is one of the oldest banks in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and has been a member of RippleNet since 2017.

RAKBank has entered into a cooperation with BDO Unibank to expand the payment corridor to the Philippines. The bank’s RAKMoneyTransfer (RMT) services will process transactions over RippleNet and will be available for any transfer to a Philippine bank account. According to the official announcement, the service will be provided free of charge until February 29.

Peter England, CEO of RAKBank, added that the bank wants to increase its “international remittance footprint” and has found a strong partner through its cooperation with BDI Bank:

This partnership aims to offer the Filipino expat community here in the UAE the ability to safely and instantly remit money back home at competitive rates with zero back-end charges and no hidden fees.

BDO Unibank can significantly expand its reach worldwide and reach more financial institutions and customers through its direct connection to RippleNet. This new payment bridge will enable customers of both banks (RAKBank and BDO Unibank) to provide banking and financial services to the Philippine expat community in the UAE.

*Ripple (XRP) transaction volume increases*
With the continued addition of new partners, Ripple’s transaction volume in the fourth quarter of last year increased by more than 600% compared to the previous quarter, and the volume of the On-Demand Liquidity service, formerly known as xRapid, increased by more than 390%. Recently, new records for remittances to Mexico and the Philippines have also been set, according to data from the Liquidity Index Bot.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple: European payment service provider uses XRP and ODL

*Ripple: European payment service provider uses XRP and ODL*


By COLLIN BROWN  February 27, 2020 No Comments


Source:Wit Olszweski - Shutterstock

*The European remittance service provider Azimo has entered into a partnership with Ripple.*
*Ripple’s On-Demand Liquidity payment solution is designed to save the time and cost of bank transfers to the Philippines.*

Ripple announced a few hours ago that the UK-based payment service provider Azimo has entered into a cooperation with the company. Azimo will use Ripple‘s On-Demand Liquidity (ODL) payment technology, formerly known as xRapid, to process transfers in the payment corridor to the Philippines faster and at lower cost.

ODL will use XRP as a bridge currency to send assets around the globe in near real-time at low cost. The recipient of the payment does not have to operate an account in the sender’s respective Fiat currency (nostro account). Instead, when using ODL, the sent Fiat currency is converted into XRP as the transport currency and converted into the local currency in the destination country. In the newly developed payment corridor, the shipped asset is exchanged for the Philippine peso.

ODL is currently used in various payment corridors for the currency pairs USD-MXN, USD-PHP, AUD-USD and PHP as well as EUR-USD. Ripple describes that ODL can reduce the liquidity costs of banks and financial service providers by up to 60% compared to the same services provided by a traditional bank. This offers great potential for cost savings for both customers and Azimo.

Richard Ambrose, CEO of Azimo, describes how his team has long recognised the potential of digital assets such as XRP and that the use of ODL acts as a “fast and efficient bridge between the remittance markets”:


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Bank For International Settlements CONFIRMS Ripple/XRP Is The New Financial System*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Try to keep up Toddster ..
> 
> Ripple’s connection with the IMF and central banks
> 
> *Ripple’s connection with the IMF and central banks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xNEO
> Jun 11, 2019 · 11 min read
> This article will discuss what I believe is going on between the IMF, central banks and Ripple. From analyzing different speeches and appearances by Christine Lagarde, the head of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and others, I have a strong suspicion that there are deep involvements between these three entities.
> 
> I am of the belief that Christine Lagarde has revealed crucial information regarding how the IMF envisions what the new financial system will look like. I believe there will be some big changes coming. In short, the IMF envisions that they will hold a more central role in the future as well as a more central role for the World’s central banks.
> 
> The first conference of discussion in this article was the “Bretton Woods at 75,” that celebrated the IMF and World bank turning 75 years. Here we gained some very interesting information in the panel discussion named “Rethinking International Cooperation.”



_ I have a strong suspicion that there are deep involvements between these three entities._

LOL!


----------



## it_is_the_light

Do not say you were not informed Toddster

Its still not too late to buy in to XRP !! 


RIPPLE AND MONEYGRAM PARTNERSHIP


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Do not say you were not informed Toddster
> 
> Its still not too late to buy in to XRP !!
> 
> 
> RIPPLE AND MONEYGRAM PARTNERSHIP



You must own a ton!

Keep pumping!!


----------



## it_is_the_light

Many blessings I simply wish to spread the wealth unto all hard working peoples .

Do you remember when Amazon stocks were very low ? 

How about Google stocks ? This will be the Greatest Wealth Transfer in human history and yes 

I have ton of XRP and VChain to name 2 ...

And I will make Millions regardless .. just want to see others benefit as well  ☺


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Many blessings I simply wish to spread the wealth unto all hard working peoples .
> 
> Do you remember when Amazon stocks were very low ?
> 
> How about Google stocks ? This will be the Greatest Wealth Transfer in human history and yes
> 
> I have ton of XRP and VChain to name 2 ...
> 
> And I will make Millions regardless .. just want to see others benefit as well  ☺



*Do you remember when Amazon stocks were very low ? *

XRP is like Amazon?

Amazon came up with a really good distribution system.
Better than almost anybody.

XRP is just another coin backed by...…..something unique, I guess. LOL!

*How about Google stocks ?*

How many companies have a search engine as good as Google's? As profitable?

How does that compare to a coin someone pulled out of their ass?

*I have ton of XRP and VChain to name 2 ...*​
That's awesome!! Keep pumping.​


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many blessings I simply wish to spread the wealth unto all hard working peoples .
> 
> Do you remember when Amazon stocks were very low ?
> 
> How about Google stocks ? This will be the Greatest Wealth Transfer in human history and yes
> 
> I have ton of XRP and VChain to name 2 ...
> 
> And I will make Millions regardless .. just want to see others benefit as well  ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you remember when Amazon stocks were very low ? *
> 
> XRP is like Amazon?
> 
> Amazon came up with a really good distribution system.
> Better than almost anybody.
> 
> XRP is just another coin backed by...…..something unique, I guess. LOL!
> 
> *How about Google stocks ?*
> 
> How many companies have a search engine as good as Google's? As profitable?
> 
> How does that compare to a coin someone pulled out of their ass?
> 
> *I have ton of XRP and VChain to name 2 ...*
> 
> That's awesome!! Keep pumping.​
Click to expand...


Ripple will pass Amazon in Value ..

You heard it here first


----------



## it_is_the_light

*SWIFT HEAD SAYS EUROPEAN BANKS Prepared FOR BIG BANG IN PAYMENTS TRAFFIC*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*US TREASURY SECRETARY MEETING ON CRYPTO TODAY ..

( Protip .. they will not be using unregulated Bitcoin ) *


----------



## it_is_the_light

*PROOF FROM FORBES MAGAZINE , XRP TO TAKE #1 SPOT !!! 

*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Winco said:


> Who is this shitstain  trying to convince?
> 
> I have watched Ripple and other cryptos for years.
> 
> Why Ripple?
> 
> Ripple $0.26
> Bitcoin  $9,913
> 
> Sure, Ripple is where it's at.  lol
> 
> I predict this shitstain bought Ripple at $0,70 and is trying to convince others to help him raise the price.
> Good Luck,  Not really.




You have been exposed as a foul mouthed Ignorant Crypto HACK whom knows NOTHING

about Crypto ..

your dish is SERVED.


Bitcoin (BTC) Investors Should Be Prepared to Lose All Their Money, Says New Bank of England Governor

*Bitcoin (BTC) Investors Should Be Prepared to Lose All Their Money, Says New Bank of England Governor*

*Andrew Bailey, the next governor of the Bank of England, warns investors about the pitfalls of Bitcoin (BTC)*

*




*

*Andrew Bailey, the incoming governor of the Bank of England, said that Bitcoin has no intrinsic value when he was speaking to lawmakers in parliament on March 4. 

He reiterated his warning that cryptocurrency investors could lose all of their money. 

*
Blockfolio on Twitter


----------



## Winco

it_is_the_light said:


> Ripple will pass Amazon in Value .



Why?
Ripple 0.30  or less than a $, even when it reached it all-time high, still around $1.
Bitcoin, high of 19K, now 9k.

I get it, 

All Crypto is FRAUD, but go for it.  
Put your money into a pyramid.

Or Am I Wrong?????


----------



## it_is_the_light

Winco said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ripple will pass Amazon in Value .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> Ripple 0.30  or less than a $, even when it reached it all-time high, still around $1.
> Bitcoin, high of 19K, now 9k.
> 
> I get it,
> 
> All Crypto is FRAUD, but go for it.
> Put your money into a pyramid.
> 
> Or Am I Wrong?????
Click to expand...


you will learn one day , maybe it will be too late for you sunshine , and yet ,

there is still time to slap yourself , rub your nipples and buy XRP 

or carry on regardless , yet either way 

be at peace


----------



## it_is_the_light

Bitcoin Maxis are pulling out their hair after recent revelations ..

BTC uses the energy of 100 countries to Mine .. XRP doesn't need Mining and is Eco Friendly 


*Ripple XRP: Scare Tactics. Buy BTC Lose Your Money? India Crypto Ban Lifted.*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Bitcoin Maxi Capitulates



BitBoy Crypto



*HUGE XRP Buy Signal | Why India is Ripple's New Frontier*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple CEO attacks Bitcoin and Ethereum for high energy consumption

*Ripple CEO attacks Bitcoin and Ethereum for high energy consumption*


By REYNALDO  March 4, 2020 No Comments





*A new report provides information on Bitcoin’s power consumption per transaction and states that the network consumes more than 77.78 terawatts every hour.*
*The report also states that Bitcoin’s carbon footprint of 36.96 million tons CO2 is as high as that caused by New Zealand.*

A report on Bitcoin’s energy consumption has caused controversy in the crypto community. The study was published by Sarah Knapton, Science Editor for the UK Telegraph. Ripple’s CEO, Brad Garlinghouse, used the data in the report to criticize the cost of keeping the Bitcoin and Ethereum networks active.

*Bitcoin and Chile consume the same amount of energy*
The report begins by stating that a Bitcoin transaction demands the same amount of energy as that used by a British household in two months. In addition, the report goes on to state that a single Bitcoin transaction has the same carbon footprint as 780,650 from Visa. The data was provided by Alex de Vries, a blockchain specialist at PwC.

Vries is the founder of the Digiconomist blog, a website founded to raise awareness of the impact of cryptocurrencies in the real world. The blog offers interesting facts about Bitcoin’s energy consumption. For example, in the graph below it can be seen how Bitcoin’s estimated power consumption has been steadily increasing since December 2018, after experiencing a sharp drop after reaching an estimated 73.21 Terawatts per hour (Twh). The drop coincides with the bear market that the price of Bitcoin experienced during 2018, after falling from its all-time high of USD 20,000.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Binance.US CEO: The exchange would be the perfect ripple partner






Binance.US CEO: The exchange would be the perfect ripple partner
Collin Brown By COLLIN BROWN  March 5, 2020 No Comments

Binance.US CEO Catherine Coley describes in a recent interview that Ripple’s On-Demand Liquidity product would be a perfect match for Binance.
Changpeng Zhao has expressed his enthusiasm for Ripple in the past, but there is still no confirmed partnership.
Catherine Coley, CEO of Binance.US, states in a recent interview that Binance and Ripple share the same vision to provide low-cost remittances and banking services to everyone around the world. Ripple’s On-Demand Liquidity payment technology would be perfect for Binance’s cross-border payments says Coley:

Having built Binance.US, we are building easy fiat on-ramp allowing people to get low fees for exchange dollars into currency of their choice with the ease of being able to connect to other larger geographic places.

When asked directly whether Binance would work with Ripple, Coley states:

I think it’s a perfect match but we’ll see what they have to say.

Coley started her career in the traditional financial sector and worked as a consultant at Silicon Valley Bank and Morgan Stanley, among others, where she gradually came into contact with new financial instruments and technologies. Already at that time she predicted that the future financial market would be led by powerful computers. It was along this path and her interest in disruptive technologies that she finally came to Ripple.

At Ripple, she was head of the XRP Institutional Liquidity department. Host Tony from ThinkingCrypto asked her if she was bullish for the further development of XRP:

[…] that we can move money quickly across borders is something that is a use case I really still feel quite strongly about and the technology that’s been built and they’re continuing to build on top of it I think that they’re in […] great hands.
Binance.US started in September last year with 8 cryptocurrencies and a limited range of functions. To date the portfolio has grown to 30 cryptocurrencies and an app has been introduced. Coley describes that Binance.US is gradually applying for all important licenses in order to be allowed to operate in other states such as Texas or Minnesota.

Coley was not allowed to give exact names of which other coins will soon be listed on the exchange, but these are supposed to be coins that allow staking. Binance.US is based on current demand and feedback from the community. According to Tony, there is great demand for VeChain, but Coley did not confirm that the exchange will soon list VET.


----------



## Likkmee

it_is_the_light said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many blessings I simply wish to spread the wealth unto all hard working peoples .
> 
> Do you remember when Amazon stocks were very low ?
> 
> How about Google stocks ? This will be the Greatest Wealth Transfer in human history and yes
> 
> I have ton of XRP and VChain to name 2 ...
> 
> And I will make Millions regardless .. just want to see others benefit as well  ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you remember when Amazon stocks were very low ? *
> 
> XRP is like Amazon?
> 
> Amazon came up with a really good distribution system.
> Better than almost anybody.
> 
> XRP is just another coin backed by...…..something unique, I guess. LOL!
> 
> *How about Google stocks ?*
> 
> How many companies have a search engine as good as Google's? As profitable?
> 
> How does that compare to a coin someone pulled out of their ass?
> 
> *I have ton of XRP and VChain to name 2 ...*
> 
> That's awesome!! Keep pumping.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ripple will pass Amazon in Value ..
> 
> You heard it here first
Click to expand...

I'll call Jeff Sunday and tell him to buy Ripple.I'm sure he'll change the name a little


----------



## Dekster

When I was doing my taxes yesterday, the trusty old H & R Block interview part of the programs stopped, paused, looked at me and asked, "You aren't one of those dumbasses who does virtual currency are you?"


Okay technically that wasn't what it really asked but I found it odd that they asked about them in a tax program


----------



## it_is_the_light

Dekster said:


> When I was doing my taxes yesterday, the trusty old H & R Block interview part of the programs stopped, paused, looked at me and asked, "You aren't one of those dumbasses who does virtual currency are you?"
> 
> 
> Okay technically that wasn't what it really asked but I found it odd that they asked about them in a tax program



Can you believe the total ignoarance and lack of awareness in these " professionals " ..

They will miss the Biggest Wealth Transfer in Human History .. and so be it


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Dekster said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was doing my taxes yesterday, the trusty old H & R Block interview part of the programs stopped, paused, looked at me and asked, "You aren't one of those dumbasses who does virtual currency are you?"
> 
> 
> Okay technically that wasn't what it really asked but I found it odd that they asked about them in a tax program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you believe the total ignoarance and lack of awareness in these " professionals " ..
> 
> They will miss the Biggest Wealth Transfer in Human History .. and so be it
Click to expand...


How big is the transfer from suckers to the creators of crypto?


----------



## it_is_the_light

If you Invest in Bitcoin , be prepared to LOSE ALL YOUR MONEY ..

Totally Unregulated and Wasted Energy Absorbance in Mining Bitcoins .

You have been Informed .


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple CEO attacks Bitcoin and Ethereum for high energy consumption

*Ripple CEO attacks Bitcoin and Ethereum for high energy consumption*


By REYNALDO  March 4, 2020 No Comments





*A new report provides information on Bitcoin’s power consumption per transaction and states that the network consumes more than 77.78 terawatts every hour.*
*The report also states that Bitcoin’s carbon footprint of 36.96 million tons CO2 is as high as that caused by New Zealand.*

A report on Bitcoin’s energy consumption has caused controversy in the crypto community. The study was published by Sarah Knapton, Science Editor for the UK Telegraph. Ripple’s CEO, Brad Garlinghouse, used the data in the report to criticize the cost of keeping the Bitcoin and Ethereum networks active.

*Bitcoin and Chile consume the same amount of energy*
The report begins by stating that a Bitcoin transaction demands the same amount of energy as that used by a British household in two months. In addition, the report goes on to state that a single Bitcoin transaction has the same carbon footprint as 780,650 from Visa. The data was provided by Alex de Vries, a blockchain specialist at PwC.

Vries is the founder of the Digiconomist blog, a website founded to raise awareness of the impact of cryptocurrencies in the real world. The blog offers interesting facts about Bitcoin’s energy consumption. For example, in the graph below it can be seen how Bitcoin’s estimated power consumption has been steadily increasing since December 2018, after experiencing a sharp drop after reaching an estimated 73.21 Terawatts per hour (Twh). The drop coincides with the bear market that the price of Bitcoin experienced during 2018, after falling from its all-time high of USD 20,000.


----------



## Picaro

In real news, the only 'successful' ones of these scams will the ones that the intelligence agencies back, which should be obvious to anybody with half a functioning frontal lobe; these types of scams can't fly without their backing and their encryption methods and software. These idiots who think they're 'untraceable n stuff' if they use these 'services' are delusional tards.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Many Fools will Miss this Amazing Opportunity in Life

as they have missed all others so far .. they will not learn this time, and yet 

they will wish they did .. as we continue ,


*Ripple XRP: India Just Changed the Game & ODL Picking Up in Asia*


----------



## it_is_the_light

In REAL News ..

Ripple/XRP Now Has **750 Partners!?** David Schwartz Making XRP Updates That Allow For Gold Standard | Daily XRP News

*Ripple/XRP Now Has **750 Partners!?** David Schwartz Making XRP Updates That Allow For Gold Standard*


----------



## it_is_the_light

In Documented REALITY ..

Ripple Confirms Regulatory Engagement With 50 Governments Around...







*Ripple Confirms Regulatory Engagement With 50 Governments Around The World.*
 August 8, 2019 calex960 alex cobb, bitcoin, blockchain, coindesk, cointelegraph, crypto news, dailyhodl, news, ripple, ripple xrp news, thexrp daily, xrp


This afternoon the Ripple YouTube Channel had a livestream out of nowhere discussing the topic of “Digital Currency Regulation Around The World”. As soon as i got the notification on my phone I began watching instantly.

During the beginning it was the typical regulatory landscape for digital asset talk, but toward the end, Michelle Bond from Ripple revealed a key piece of information.

And it was that Ripple is actually engaging with 50 total governments around the world, we also know that Ripple is working with about 40-50 central banks. So this just goes to show that Ripple has deep relations with regulators all around the world working to get the proper regulations to allows banks and financial institutions to leverage digital assets.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Binance.US CEO: The exchange would be the perfect ripple partner

*Binance.US CEO: The exchange would be the perfect ripple partner*






 By COLLIN BROWN  March 5, 2020 No Comments


*Binance.US CEO Catherine Coley describes in a recent interview that Ripple’s On-Demand Liquidity product would be a perfect match for Binance.*
*Changpeng Zhao has expressed his enthusiasm for Ripple in the past, but there is still no confirmed partnership.*

Catherine Coley, CEO of Binance.US, states in a recent interview that Binance and Ripple share the same vision to provide low-cost remittances and banking services to everyone around the world. Ripple’s On-Demand Liquidity payment technology would be perfect for Binance’s cross-border payments says Coley:

Having built Binance.US, we are building easy fiat on-ramp allowing people to get low fees for exchange dollars into currency of their choice with the ease of being able to connect to other larger geographic places.

When asked directly whether Binance would work with Ripple, Coley states:

I think it’s a perfect match but we’ll see what they have to say.

Coley started her career in the traditional financial sector and worked as a consultant at Silicon Valley Bank and Morgan Stanley, among others, where she gradually came into contact with new financial instruments and technologies. Already at that time she predicted that the future financial market would be led by powerful computers. It was along this path and her interest in disruptive technologies that she finally came to Ripple.

At Ripple, she was head of the XRP Institutional Liquidity department. Host Tony from ThinkingCrypto asked her if she was bullish for the further development of XRP:


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple News Today - Ripple Secures Another Win As MoneyGram Partners With Amazon and Google, March 6th, 2020 | Smartereum

*Ripple News Today – Ripple Secures Another Win As MoneyGram Partners With Amazon and Google, March 6th, 2020*







Ripple’s Partner MoneyGram Partners With Amazon and Google
Ripple still suffering PR Scandal Following Incentives to Clients
Ripple XRP Attempts To Reach New Highs Despite Bear Pressure 
Ripple News Today – Ever since the partnership between MoneyGram and Ripple was sealed last year, MoneyGram has been one of Ripple’s largest partners in the financial services space. So, deals that affect the progress of MoneyGram, in some cases, influence the price of the XRP token. Yesterday, MoneyGram announced that it has joined forces with major tech companies Amazon and Google. The goal of this partnership is to set the pace for digital transformation with a cloud-based strategy.

*Ripple’s Partner MoneyGram Works With Google And Amazon*
By implementing this multi-cloud storage strategy, MoneyGram will save the cost for transactions significantly. If they don’t need to spend so much money sending money, they don’t need to charge so high either and this would attract more business for MoneyGram. Apart from the reduction in cost, using Amazon web services will also make MoneyGram’s payment transfer process faster. Google’s cloud will make the entire user experience more exciting and efficient. The goal is to improve the overall quality of MoneyGram’s services.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple Has Drastically Raised XRP Adoption in Mexico: Bitso’s Head of Finance

*Ripple Has Drastically Raised XRP Adoption in Mexico: Bitso’s Head of Finance*




Yuri Molchan


RippleNet’s ODL turns Latin America’s Bitso into the biggest crypto trader in the region and largely increases XRP adoption in Mexico






Cover image via www.youtube.com

Contents

The world’s largest liquidity of fiat to XRP
XRP and ODL adoption surges
Bitso aims to get a bigger market share
On its official website, Ripple has published an article showing the inside of the collaboration between MoneyGram, Ripple and the Mexico-based Bitso digital exchange, which has now become a crypto heavyweight in Latin America.

The head of finance at Bitso, Bárbara González Briseño, says that Ripple has turned transnational payments to Mexico into a fast and low-cost process. It has also given a great deal of the unbanked population there access to finance.

*The world’s largest liquidity of fiat to XRP*
Ripple’s ODL and MoneyGram have completely changed the way remittance now works from abroad to Mexico, says Briseño. Ripple has transformed Bitso itself, she adds.

“We have the world’s largest liquidity of Mexican pesos to digital assets and are MoneyGram’s key exchange partner for remittances into Mexico.”

Bitso has been collaborating with Ripple since late 2018, using its ODL service. The latter allows Bitso and its banking partners to transfer USD into Mexican pesos via XRP within literally minutes.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> In REAL News ..
> 
> Ripple/XRP Now Has **750 Partners!?** David Schwartz Making XRP Updates That Allow For Gold Standard | Daily XRP News
> 
> *Ripple/XRP Now Has **750 Partners!?** David Schwartz Making XRP Updates That Allow For Gold Standard*



750?

That's crazy!!!

It must be double what it was last year.....at least





Wah wah wah………...

What happened?


----------



## it_is_the_light

The Calm Before the Storm .. you have Posted the Proof ! ,


*Ripple CEO Brad Garlinghouse Called XRP A "Global Reserve Currency" Enjoy The Rest Of The Show*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Donald Trump Bankrupting US Economy With FED Reserve Creditcard For A Ripple/XRP QFS Bailout*


----------



## it_is_the_light

ECONOMIC COLLAPSE UNDERWAY
ENTER XRP


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> ECONOMIC COLLAPSE UNDERWAY
> ENTER XRP



*ECONOMIC COLLAPSE UNDERWAY*​*ENTER XRP *​




XRP is down 16% since Friday.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> ECONOMIC COLLAPSE UNDERWAY
> ENTER XRP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ECONOMIC COLLAPSE UNDERWAY
> ENTER XRP *​
> View attachment 311217
> 
> XRP is down 16% since Friday.
Click to expand...


you are a very narrow minded person and lack Vision ,

which is unfortunate for you alone

Ripple XRP Great Choice for Corporate Customers Key Exchange Partner for Remittances

*Ripple XRP Great Choice for Corporate Customers Key Exchange Partner for Remittances*







Ripple tweeted:  “On-Demand Liquidity is amazing. The transaction happens instantly, is much more cost-effective and you know exactly when the recipient receives it. – Bitso’s Head of Finance, Barbara Gonzalez Briseño“

Barbara Gonzalez Briseño stated that Bitso is one of the largest exchange in Latin America. We have the largest liquidity in Mexican Pesos.  Bitso are MoneyGram’s key exchange partner for remittances into Mexico.

*Ripple XRP Waiting For Remittances*
She recalled how it would feel like a hassle every time, they had to pay a global supplier.  She stated that to set up the transfer, they had to complete a form and sign it to again send it to the bank and further wait for many days to purchase the dollars, which are required to make the payment. She further stated that she was not sure about the stage of the payment process was and that she did not know when the supplier would receive the money. These were her major experiences that she states was her experience as a corporate customer. Further, she stated that it was an even bigger problem for retail customers who were waiting for remittances from relatives working abroad.

Sydney Ifergan, the Crypto Expert tweeted:  “Ripple XRP has already made its way to the corporate world and they are already indispensable for them. Many already love the instant value made possible by Ripple XRP ODL. They run a great show with ODL.”  

By making use of RippleNet’s On-Demand Liquidity (ODL) service, the company was able to convert U.S. Dollars into a digital asset XRP, then further send the XRP via Bitso’s banking partners eventually getting it exchanged for Mexican pesos in less than a minute.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Many blessings I simply wish to spread the wealth unto all hard working peoples .
> 
> Do you remember when Amazon stocks were very low ?
> 
> How about Google stocks ? This will be the Greatest Wealth Transfer in human history and yes
> 
> I have ton of XRP and VChain to name 2 ...
> 
> And I will make Millions regardless .. just want to see others benefit as well  ☺



*This will be the Greatest Wealth Transfer in human history and yes 

I have ton of XRP and VChain to name 2 ...*

Looks like 16% of your XRP wealth was transferred since Friday...…..


----------



## it_is_the_light

Incorrect 

I still have it and have not sold ...

Blow To Bitcoin As Coinbase CEO Makes Serious Warning

*Blow To Bitcoin As Coinbase CEO Makes Serious Warning*



Billy BambroughContributor
Crypto & Blockchain
I write about how bitcoin, crypto and blockchain can change the world.

is fighting for supremacy against a raft of plucky rivals.

The bitcoin price, up some 25% since the beginning of the year, has been outpaced by many smaller so-called altcoins—and some think bitcoin could still lose its pole position.

Now, Brian Armstrong, the chief executive of the largest U.S. bitcoin and cryptocurrency exchange Coinbase and long time altcoin proponent, has warned it might not be bitcoin that pushes the cryptocurrency ecosystem "from [around] 50 million users to 5 billion."








Brian Armstrong, co-founder and CEO of Coinbase, compared the cryptocurrency landscape to the early ... [+]

 GETTY IMAGES FOR VANITY FAIR
"I think it's still very much up in the air which blockchain will help get crypto from [around] 50 million users to 5 billion," Armstrong said this week via Twitter.

"The chain that manages to ship some of these scalability, privacy, decentralized identity, and developer tool solutions will have a big leg up."

Armstrong didn't name any cryptocurrencies and didn't rule out that it could be bitcoin that gains mainstream adoption—though Tesla's chief executive Elon Musk has his eye on one surprising coin.

"The good news is that there are a number of teams now racing toward this prize," Armstrong said, adding that as a "builder," he's "rooting for them all."

Commenting on Armstrong's Twitter thread, Bloomberg editor and analyst Joe Weisenthal, said: "I'm sure he would deny it, but it's interesting to me that the CEO of the world's most prominent bitcoin-related company seems so skeptical of bitcoin."

Alongside some significant advances for the likes of litecoin, Ripple's XRP, and ethereum, bitcoin is expected to be upgraded in a so-called soft fork later this year, a development that's been called "one of the most innovative additions" that bitcoin's had.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Incorrect
> 
> I still have it and have not sold ...
> 
> Blow To Bitcoin As Coinbase CEO Makes Serious Warning
> 
> *Blow To Bitcoin As Coinbase CEO Makes Serious Warning*
> 
> 
> 
> Billy BambroughContributor
> Crypto & Blockchain
> I write about how bitcoin, crypto and blockchain can change the world.
> 
> is fighting for supremacy against a raft of plucky rivals.
> 
> The bitcoin price, up some 25% since the beginning of the year, has been outpaced by many smaller so-called altcoins—and some think bitcoin could still lose its pole position.
> 
> Now, Brian Armstrong, the chief executive of the largest U.S. bitcoin and cryptocurrency exchange Coinbase and long time altcoin proponent, has warned it might not be bitcoin that pushes the cryptocurrency ecosystem "from [around] 50 million users to 5 billion."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Armstrong, co-founder and CEO of Coinbase, compared the cryptocurrency landscape to the early ... [+]
> 
> GETTY IMAGES FOR VANITY FAIR
> "I think it's still very much up in the air which blockchain will help get crypto from [around] 50 million users to 5 billion," Armstrong said this week via Twitter.
> 
> "The chain that manages to ship some of these scalability, privacy, decentralized identity, and developer tool solutions will have a big leg up."
> 
> Armstrong didn't name any cryptocurrencies and didn't rule out that it could be bitcoin that gains mainstream adoption—though Tesla's chief executive Elon Musk has his eye on one surprising coin.
> 
> "The good news is that there are a number of teams now racing toward this prize," Armstrong said, adding that as a "builder," he's "rooting for them all."
> 
> Commenting on Armstrong's Twitter thread, Bloomberg editor and analyst Joe Weisenthal, said: "I'm sure he would deny it, but it's interesting to me that the CEO of the world's most prominent bitcoin-related company seems so skeptical of bitcoin."
> 
> Alongside some significant advances for the likes of litecoin, Ripple's XRP, and ethereum, bitcoin is expected to be upgraded in a so-called soft fork later this year, a development that's been called "one of the most innovative additions" that bitcoin's had.



*Incorrect 

I still have it and have not sold….*

And it's worth 16% fewer dollars.


----------



## it_is_the_light

your view solidifies the fact

you have no idea what Investing is ..

yet hopefully you will come to your senses before you end up in the gutter


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> your view solidifies the fact
> 
> you have no idea what Investing is ..
> 
> yet hopefully you will come to your senses before you end up in the gutter



*you have no idea what Investing is ..*

Is investing at $0.21 better than investing at $0.24?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> your view solidifies the fact
> 
> you have no idea what Investing is ..
> 
> yet hopefully you will come to your senses before you end up in the gutter






How is your VChain doing in the last month?


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> your view solidifies the fact
> 
> you have no idea what Investing is ..
> 
> yet hopefully you will come to your senses before you end up in the gutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311246
> 
> How is your VChain doing in the last month?
Click to expand...


The fact , that is clearly lost upon one such as you are ..is 

That i bought these 2 tokens at much cheaper prices than what they are now , and yet

Its still a perfect time to buy .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> your view solidifies the fact
> 
> you have no idea what Investing is ..
> 
> yet hopefully you will come to your senses before you end up in the gutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311246
> 
> How is your VChain doing in the last month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact , that is clearly lost upon one such as you are ..is
> 
> That i bought these 2 tokens at much cheaper prices than what they are now , and yet
> 
> Its still a perfect time to buy .
Click to expand...


Oh......that must mean a 50% drop in the last month is no big deal......thanks for clearing that up!!!


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> your view solidifies the fact
> 
> you have no idea what Investing is ..
> 
> yet hopefully you will come to your senses before you end up in the gutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311246
> 
> How is your VChain doing in the last month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact , that is clearly lost upon one such as you are ..is
> 
> That i bought these 2 tokens at much cheaper prices than what they are now , and yet
> 
> Its still a perfect time to buy .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh......that must mean a 50% drop in the last month is no big deal......thanks for clearing that up!!!
Click to expand...


Are you sure you are qualified to have an informed opinion ?

Being as it is i bought in at much cheaper prices , i am still way infront concerning the initial investment .

Its good you are learning something at the very least


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> your view solidifies the fact
> 
> you have no idea what Investing is ..
> 
> yet hopefully you will come to your senses before you end up in the gutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 311246
> 
> How is your VChain doing in the last month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact , that is clearly lost upon one such as you are ..is
> 
> That i bought these 2 tokens at much cheaper prices than what they are now , and yet
> 
> Its still a perfect time to buy .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh......that must mean a 50% drop in the last month is no big deal......thanks for clearing that up!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure you are qualified to have an informed opinion ?
> 
> Being as it is i bought in at much cheaper prices , i am still way infront concerning the initial investment .
> 
> Its good you are learning something at the very least
Click to expand...


*Are you sure you are qualified to have an informed opinion ?*

I'm not the guy holding a coin that dropped 50% in value over the last month.
Are you sure YOU are qualified to have an informed opinion ?


----------



## Picaro

lol are you having to pay the board owners for this advertising spam? If not, I have a bunch of bags of magic beans I want to unload.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Here is someone who will regret their action ..

Major Ripple supporter sells all of her XRP holdings due to toxic community | CryptoSlate

*Major Ripple supporter sells all of her XRP holdings due to toxic community*


----------



## it_is_the_light

WHO Encourages Use Of Contactless Payments Due To COVID-19

*WHO Encourages Use Of Contactless Payments Due To COVID-19*



Mar 9, 2020,12:25pm EST
Roger HuangContributor
Crypto & Blockchain
I write about the social impact of blockchains








TAIYUAN, CHINA - MARCH 02: Staff wearing goggles and face masks count received Chinese yuan banknotes at a China Guangfa Bank on March 2, 2020 in Taiyuan, Shanxi Province of China. Some banks in Shanxi resumed work on Monday amid novel coronavirus spread. (Photo by Wei Liang/China News Service via Getty Images)

 VISUAL CHINA GROUP VIA GETTY IMAGES
As part of the COVID-19 outbreak, central banks have resorted to quarantining physical bills and some are even going so far as to burn banknotes. South Korea’s central bank, the Bank of Korea, has implemented a quarantine policy for physical notes that come in from local banks. They’ll keep banknotes in a safe for up to two weeks, given “that the [SARS-CoV-2, which causes the COVID-19 disease] virus usually dies in nine days.”


----------



## it_is_the_light

M3thods

@M2Madness

POTUS announced that there will be a press conference tomorrow with "dramatic/major" economic steps coming...

M3thods on Twitter


----------



## it_is_the_light

*White House won't explain how it would pay for Trump's proposed payroll tax holiday*


*White House won't explain how it would pay for Trump's proposed payroll tax holiday*
PUBLISHED TUE, MAR 10 2020 7:22 PM EDT


Kevin Breuninger
@KEVINWILLIAMB


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> *White House won't explain how it would pay for Trump's proposed payroll tax holiday*
> 
> 
> *White House won't explain how it would pay for Trump's proposed payroll tax holiday*
> PUBLISHED TUE, MAR 10 2020 7:22 PM EDT
> 
> 
> Kevin Breuninger
> @KEVINWILLIAMB



Are there enough suckers out there to buy enough of this crap to pay for anything?


----------



## it_is_the_light

*White House won't explain how it would pay for Trump's proposed payroll tax holiday*


*White House won't explain how it would pay for Trump's proposed payroll tax holiday*
PUBLISHED TUE, MAR 10 2020 7:22 PM EDT


Kevin Breuninger
@KEVINWILLIAMB








Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and 'Faster Payments Taskforce'

*Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and “Faster Payments Taskforce”*

*



*

*As we move into a increasingly digital age, so does our monetary system. Here is our dissection of Executive Order 13772, for your own personal interpretation. Mentioned in it are Ripple, Ledger X, and many other known names.*

*Ripple has seemingly been working with the United States government to implement “real-time payments” for quite some time.*

*Executive Order 13772 - Wikipedia*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP Price Appreciation To Occur Before Tokyo Olympics & R3, Temenos, SWIFT, SBI LIVE With XRP*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> *White House won't explain how it would pay for Trump's proposed payroll tax holiday*
> 
> 
> *White House won't explain how it would pay for Trump's proposed payroll tax holiday*
> PUBLISHED TUE, MAR 10 2020 7:22 PM EDT
> 
> 
> Kevin Breuninger
> @KEVINWILLIAMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and 'Faster Payments Taskforce'
> 
> *Donald Trump and Executive Order 13772 , Ripple, Ledger X, and “Faster Payments Taskforce”*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *As we move into a increasingly digital age, so does our monetary system. Here is our dissection of Executive Order 13772, for your own personal interpretation. Mentioned in it are Ripple, Ledger X, and many other known names.*
> 
> *Ripple has seemingly been working with the United States government to implement “real-time payments” for quite some time.*
> 
> *Executive Order 13772 - Wikipedia*



*Mentioned in it are Ripple, Ledger X, and many other known names.*

As participants in the EO process.
Not as anything the government is using.
Big deal.


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP IS HAPPENING NOW: Oil, Gold, Black Swan, Stocks, Trump & XRP @ 10c.. PRICE SET Incoming*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> *Ripple/XRP IS HAPPENING NOW: Oil, Gold, Black Swan, Stocks, Trump & XRP @ 10c.. PRICE SET Incoming*






XRP down 32% since Monday.




Bitcoin down 37% since Monday.





VE down by 50%.


----------



## it_is_the_light

" BITBOY " just sold ALL his Bitcoin

GET OUT NOW BEFORE IT GOES TO 3K

you will Save 2K


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP Guaranteed To Survive Crypto Apocalypse & XRP Is The Transition To A Cashless Society*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Leaving YouTube - Saddest Day For Bitcoin & Crypto*


Here Bitcoin Ben Explains why Bitcoin is Going to 2K and Why He SOLD his BITCOIN

Get Out of Bitcoin NOW and BUY XRP while you Still Can .. this is not finacial Advice .. 

Merely my Opinion Based on Facts Posted on this Thread


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline & We're On Schedule*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple and other companies have to develop Corona emergency plan

*Ripple and other companies have to develop Corona emergency plan*





 By REYNALDO  March 14, 2020 No Comments





*18 crypto companies like Ripple received a letter from the New York regulator ordering them to submit their emergency plan against the Coronavirus. *
*The emergency plan should indicate how companies will deal with the Coronavirus crisis to prevent their services and operations from being compromised.*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> *Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline & We're On Schedule*



Liar.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline & We're On Schedule*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
Click to expand...


----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


>



*Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline *

Feel free to post the paperwork......


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline & We're On Schedule*

*its announced here , *

*but you are triggered and I think you should go elsewhere *

*because you are upset at the facts presented .. *


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> *Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline & We're On Schedule*
> 
> *its announced here , *
> 
> *but you are triggered and I think you should go elsewhere *
> 
> *because you are upset at the facts presented .. *



So it's on your silly video but no real backup?

That's a shocker...….DURR.


----------



## it_is_the_light

maybe you should have a lie down if you cant handle the truth ?

I am documenting reality and nobody needs to post a response for it to be factual

either way be at peace


*Ripple XRP News: This Is Finally It, XRP Will Shine Here, It's Coming!*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Emergency Economic Measures Being Taken & All Roads Lead To Ripple/XRP Saving The Financial System*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> maybe you should have a lie down if you cant handle the truth ?
> 
> I am documenting reality and nobody needs to post a response for it to be factual
> 
> either way be at peace
> 
> 
> *Ripple XRP News: This Is Finally It, XRP Will Shine Here, It's Coming!*



*Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline*

^
Still no backup for your claim?


----------



## it_is_the_light

Gold Standard about to return Through XRP


----------



## it_is_the_light

Larry Kudlow speaks DIRECTLY to the LIQUIDITY CRISIS right now and how the US intends to Address it .

XRP IS CALLED " ON DEMAND LIQUIDITY "

if you cannot connect the dots , give up on investing and go play in a sand pit somewhere .


----------



## it_is_the_light

***WARNING* Martial Law To Be Declared, Ripple/XRP Adoption By The IMF & Banks Limit Cash Withdrawals*


----------



## MarathonMike

it_is_the_light said:


> Larry Kudlow speaks DIRECTLY to the LIQUIDITY CRISIS right now and how the US intends to Address it .
> 
> XRP IS CALLED " ON DEMAND LIQUIDITY "
> 
> if you cannot connect the dots , give up on investing and go play in a sand pit somewhere .


How much have you lost on XRP?


----------



## it_is_the_light

MarathonMike said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Kudlow speaks DIRECTLY to the LIQUIDITY CRISIS right now and how the US intends to Address it .
> 
> XRP IS CALLED " ON DEMAND LIQUIDITY "
> 
> if you cannot connect the dots , give up on investing and go play in a sand pit somewhere .
> 
> 
> 
> How much have you lost on XRP?
Click to expand...


Zero.. I have Gained .. and im buying more today


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MarathonMike said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry Kudlow speaks DIRECTLY to the LIQUIDITY CRISIS right now and how the US intends to Address it .
> 
> XRP IS CALLED " ON DEMAND LIQUIDITY "
> 
> if you cannot connect the dots , give up on investing and go play in a sand pit somewhere .
> 
> 
> 
> How much have you lost on XRP?
Click to expand...


A month ago it was 30 cents, now it's 14 cents.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddster you really need to find a sandpit to play in ..


*#XRP #13772 US Treasury Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Oversee Banking System. 2020 PIVOTAL*

*US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Officer to Oversee Banking System*

*US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Officer to Oversee Banking System*
Daily Hodl Staff

March 16, 2020

REGULATORS






US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin, a long-time cryptocurrency and Bitcoin skeptic, has named Brian Brooks as one of the country’s top banking regulators. Brooks will serve as the next Chief Operating Officer and First Deputy Comptroller of the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency (OCC) after stepping down from his role as the chief legal officer at Coinbase, the largest cryptocurrency exchange in the United States.

The OCC, established in 1863, is the primary regulator of banks and federal savings associations in the US, issuing rules and regulations that govern the banks it supervises and taking supervisory actions against banks that fail to comply or otherwise engage in risky practices.

Brooks’ appointment to oversee the country’s banking system may signal a changing tide at the US Treasury given Mnuchin’s anti-crypto rhetoric and remarks made last year that he sees no need for the US to launch a digital currency. Brooks is an outspoken proponent of making the United States a leader in digital currencies specifically by launching a US digital dollar.


----------



## it_is_the_light

*This Changes EVERYTHING for Cryptocurrency | Bitcoin Trojan Horse*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP News: BRICS Ditching US Dollar | Need Bridge Asset*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Toddster you really need to find a sandpit to play in ..
> 
> 
> *#XRP #13772 US Treasury Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Oversee Banking System. 2020 PIVOTAL*
> 
> *US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Officer to Oversee Banking System*
> 
> *US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Officer to Oversee Banking System*
> Daily Hodl Staff
> 
> March 16, 2020
> 
> REGULATORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin, a long-time cryptocurrency and Bitcoin skeptic, has named Brian Brooks as one of the country’s top banking regulators. Brooks will serve as the next Chief Operating Officer and First Deputy Comptroller of the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency (OCC) after stepping down from his role as the chief legal officer at Coinbase, the largest cryptocurrency exchange in the United States.
> 
> The OCC, established in 1863, is the primary regulator of banks and federal savings associations in the US, issuing rules and regulations that govern the banks it supervises and taking supervisory actions against banks that fail to comply or otherwise engage in risky practices.
> 
> Brooks’ appointment to oversee the country’s banking system may signal a changing tide at the US Treasury given Mnuchin’s anti-crypto rhetoric and remarks made last year that he sees no need for the US to launch a digital currency. Brooks is an outspoken proponent of making the United States a leader in digital currencies specifically by launching a US digital dollar.



*Toddster you really need to find a sandpit to play in ..*​
As soon as you post the government press release that backs up your previous post.....

_Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline _

Come on, you can do it. LOL!


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Humanity has Never been Closer to TOTAL XRP ADOPTION .. Get Ready for Crypto Reality !*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Banks Are Executing Greatest Heist In History From The People & Ripple/XRP The Only Way Not To Lose*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*XRP ODL will allow banks to watch every nickel, Ripple in India the largest remittance corridor*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP News: The Moment We’ve Been Waiting For*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toddster you really need to find a sandpit to play in ..
> 
> 
> *#XRP #13772 US Treasury Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Oversee Banking System. 2020 PIVOTAL*
> 
> *US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Officer to Oversee Banking System*
> 
> *US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Officer to Oversee Banking System*
> Daily Hodl Staff
> 
> March 16, 2020
> 
> REGULATORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin, a long-time cryptocurrency and Bitcoin skeptic, has named Brian Brooks as one of the country’s top banking regulators. Brooks will serve as the next Chief Operating Officer and First Deputy Comptroller of the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency (OCC) after stepping down from his role as the chief legal officer at Coinbase, the largest cryptocurrency exchange in the United States.
> 
> The OCC, established in 1863, is the primary regulator of banks and federal savings associations in the US, issuing rules and regulations that govern the banks it supervises and taking supervisory actions against banks that fail to comply or otherwise engage in risky practices.
> 
> Brooks’ appointment to oversee the country’s banking system may signal a changing tide at the US Treasury given Mnuchin’s anti-crypto rhetoric and remarks made last year that he sees no need for the US to launch a digital currency. Brooks is an outspoken proponent of making the United States a leader in digital currencies specifically by launching a US digital dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toddster you really need to find a sandpit to play in ..*​
> As soon as you post the government press release that backs up your previous post.....
> 
> _Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline _
> 
> Come on, you can do it. LOL!
Click to expand...



The proof is posted and the articles as well .. if you are not bothered to look keep your head in the sand 

XRP will launch with or without your permission or approval


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toddster you really need to find a sandpit to play in ..
> 
> 
> *#XRP #13772 US Treasury Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Oversee Banking System. 2020 PIVOTAL*
> 
> *US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Officer to Oversee Banking System*
> 
> *US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin Appoints Coinbase Chief Legal Officer to Oversee Banking System*
> Daily Hodl Staff
> 
> March 16, 2020
> 
> REGULATORS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> US Treasury Secretary Steven Mnuchin, a long-time cryptocurrency and Bitcoin skeptic, has named Brian Brooks as one of the country’s top banking regulators. Brooks will serve as the next Chief Operating Officer and First Deputy Comptroller of the Office of the Comptroller of the Currency (OCC) after stepping down from his role as the chief legal officer at Coinbase, the largest cryptocurrency exchange in the United States.
> 
> The OCC, established in 1863, is the primary regulator of banks and federal savings associations in the US, issuing rules and regulations that govern the banks it supervises and taking supervisory actions against banks that fail to comply or otherwise engage in risky practices.
> 
> Brooks’ appointment to oversee the country’s banking system may signal a changing tide at the US Treasury given Mnuchin’s anti-crypto rhetoric and remarks made last year that he sees no need for the US to launch a digital currency. Brooks is an outspoken proponent of making the United States a leader in digital currencies specifically by launching a US digital dollar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toddster you really need to find a sandpit to play in ..*​
> As soon as you post the government press release that backs up your previous post.....
> 
> _Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline _
> 
> Come on, you can do it. LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The proof is posted and the articles as well .. if you are not bothered to look keep your head in the sand
> 
> XRP will launch with or without your permission or approval
Click to expand...


*The proof is posted and the articles as well ..*

None of those articles shows Trump or Lagarde even mentioning XRP...….try again?

*XRP will launch with or without your permission or approval*

And the Fed, US Treasury, ECB and IMF will continue ignoring it, no matter how many false claims you post.


----------



## it_is_the_light

You choose to keep your head in the Sand ..

makes no difference in reality , we continue


*Ripple XRP: Bitcoin, Ethereum & XRP First Wave in Deconstruction of Finance Says Ripple Executive*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Fiat System Collapsing & Ripple/XRP Price Set To Stabilize All Asset Prices, Gold, Oil & Equities*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple, which uses cryptocurrency for cross-border payments, is now valued at $10 billion

*Ripple, which uses cryptocurrency for cross-border payments, is now valued at $10 billion*
PUBLISHED FRI, DEC 20 2019 9:56 AM EST
UPDATED MON, DEC 23 2019 1:44 AM EST

Ryan Browne
@RYAN_BROWNE_
SHARE
KEY POINTS

Ripple says it's raised a $200 million investment round that values the blockchain firm at $10 billion.
The company uses XRP to facilitate cross-border transactions for its network of financial institutions.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Thai fintech firm DeeMoney partners with Ripple


Thai fintech firm DeeMoney partners with Ripple


----------



## it_is_the_light

Buy at least $100 of XRP ASAP for financial freedom , sources say ..

this is not financial advice.. merely educated opinion based on the facts presented in the 15 Pages of unrebutted information of this very thread .


*Ripple/XRP Adoption Is Here... $1Trillion In Daily FED REPO Liquidity About To Collapse The System*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Buy at least $100 of XRP ASAP for financial freedom , sources say ..
> 
> this is not financial advice.. merely educated opinion based on the facts presented in the 15 Pages of unrebutted information of this very thread .
> 
> 
> *Ripple/XRP Adoption Is Here... $1Trillion In Daily FED REPO Liquidity About To Collapse The System*



Wow!

$100 for financial freedom...….


Speaking of unrebutted.....any luck finding backup for the lie, 
"Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline "?


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy at least $100 of XRP ASAP for financial freedom , sources say ..
> 
> this is not financial advice.. merely educated opinion based on the facts presented in the 15 Pages of unrebutted information of this very thread .
> 
> 
> *Ripple/XRP Adoption Is Here... $1Trillion In Daily FED REPO Liquidity About To Collapse The System*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> $100 for financial freedom...….
> 
> 
> Speaking of unrebutted.....any luck finding backup for the lie,
> "Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline "?
Click to expand...



1. " at least " yes .. sources say this.. do you deny it ?

2. the evidence has been posted and yet , you are way to busy in the sand pit to realize ..

so thats on you my friend .. is that comforting to you ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy at least $100 of XRP ASAP for financial freedom , sources say ..
> 
> this is not financial advice.. merely educated opinion based on the facts presented in the 15 Pages of unrebutted information of this very thread .
> 
> 
> *Ripple/XRP Adoption Is Here... $1Trillion In Daily FED REPO Liquidity About To Collapse The System*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> $100 for financial freedom...….
> 
> 
> Speaking of unrebutted.....any luck finding backup for the lie,
> "Trump & Lagarde Gave Us An April/May Ripple/XRP Adoption Timeline "?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. " at least " yes .. sources say this.. do you deny it ?
> 
> 2. the evidence has been posted and yet , you are way to busy in the sand pit to realize ..
> 
> so thats on you my friend .. is that comforting to you ?
Click to expand...


*sources say this.. do you deny it ?*

Any government sources mention Ripple/XRP?
Your YouTube videos don't count as a source.

*the evidence has been posted *

Government evidence? Post it again.

*so thats on you my friend .. is that comforting to you ?*

No, your lies aren't comforting.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Is This ?? 

Breaking UN Speech


----------



## it_is_the_light

Ripple Network has 300 + Financial Institutions Across 40 Countries World Wide as Customers ..


*RIPPLE XRP NEWS ; 1400X ZERO DOUBT. Facts check on XRP. XRP update, XRP now, XRP today*


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Ripple Network has 300 + Financial Institutions Across 40 Countries World Wide as Customers ..
> 
> 
> *RIPPLE XRP NEWS ; 1400X ZERO DOUBT. Facts check on XRP. XRP update, XRP now, XRP today*



_Ripple Network has 300 + Financial Institutions Across 40 Countries World Wide as Customers .._

Awesome!  So no need to lie about Trump or Lagarde ever mentioning XRP.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Toddsterpatriot said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ripple Network has 300 + Financial Institutions Across 40 Countries World Wide as Customers ..
> 
> 
> *RIPPLE XRP NEWS ; 1400X ZERO DOUBT. Facts check on XRP. XRP update, XRP now, XRP today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ripple Network has 300 + Financial Institutions Across 40 Countries World Wide as Customers .._
> 
> Awesome!  So no need to lie about Trump or Lagarde ever mentioning XRP.
Click to expand...


You are simply triggered @ the Facts







your ignorance matters not to reality


*Ripple XRP: We're The Earliest 0.001%, Many Millionaires Will Be Made!*


----------



## Marion Morrison

And you have mined exactly how many to date?

Do you even understand how that stuff works?


Dogecoin>Ripplecoin. 






Lemme guess, your mining card is a 4670, amirite?


----------



## it_is_the_light

Marion Morrison said:


> And you have mined exactly how many to date?
> 
> Do you even understand how that stuff works?
> 
> 
> Dogecoin>Ripplecoin.



you cannot mine XRP..






maybe find a sandpit somewhere where you can play with knowledge

you are way out of your depth here sunshine


----------



## Marion Morrison

it_is_the_light said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have mined exactly how many to date?
> 
> Do you even understand how that stuff works?
> 
> 
> Dogecoin>Ripplecoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cannot mine XRP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe find a sandpit somewhere where you can play with knowledge
> 
> you are way out of your depth here sunshine
Click to expand...

Ho, hokay, cupcake. Go try to buy a loaf of bread with that.

I can mine real bitcoins, which are still worth quite a bit. Especially over this XRP stuff.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Marion Morrison said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have mined exactly how many to date?
> 
> Do you even understand how that stuff works?
> 
> 
> Dogecoin>Ripplecoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cannot mine XRP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe find a sandpit somewhere where you can play with knowledge
> 
> you are way out of your depth here sunshine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho, hokay, cupcake. Go try to buy a loaf of bread with that.
> 
> I can mine real bitcoins, which are still worth quite a bit. Especially over this XRP stuff.
Click to expand...


you are mining a Shitcoin .. 

it is not regulatory compliant and XRP is THE Bitcoin KILLER .. you keep mining your Shitcoins


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

it_is_the_light said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ripple Network has 300 + Financial Institutions Across 40 Countries World Wide as Customers ..
> 
> 
> *RIPPLE XRP NEWS ; 1400X ZERO DOUBT. Facts check on XRP. XRP update, XRP now, XRP today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ripple Network has 300 + Financial Institutions Across 40 Countries World Wide as Customers .._
> 
> Awesome!  So no need to lie about Trump or Lagarde ever mentioning XRP.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are simply triggered @ the Facts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your ignorance matters not to reality
> 
> 
> *Ripple XRP: We're The Earliest 0.001%, Many Millionaires Will Be Made!*
Click to expand...


​*You are simply triggered @ the Facts*​
Still no proof that Trump or Lagarde ever mentioned XRP. 

So much for facts.


----------



## Marion Morrison

it_is_the_light said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have mined exactly how many to date?
> 
> Do you even understand how that stuff works?
> 
> 
> Dogecoin>Ripplecoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cannot mine XRP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe find a sandpit somewhere where you can play with knowledge
> 
> you are way out of your depth here sunshine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho, hokay, cupcake. Go try to buy a loaf of bread with that.
> 
> I can mine real bitcoins, which are still worth quite a bit. Especially over this XRP stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are mining a Shitcoin ..
> 
> it is not regulatory compliant and XRP is THE Bitcoin KILLER .. you keep mining your Shitcoins
Click to expand...


You mine with a 5450 and might get 1/8 of one...someday.

If you're lucky.

You can't buy a damn thing with an XRP coin, but you can with a bitcoin..next!


----------



## it_is_the_light

Marion Morrison said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have mined exactly how many to date?
> 
> Do you even understand how that stuff works?
> 
> 
> Dogecoin>Ripplecoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cannot mine XRP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe find a sandpit somewhere where you can play with knowledge
> 
> you are way out of your depth here sunshine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho, hokay, cupcake. Go try to buy a loaf of bread with that.
> 
> I can mine real bitcoins, which are still worth quite a bit. Especially over this XRP stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are mining a Shitcoin ..
> 
> it is not regulatory compliant and XRP is THE Bitcoin KILLER .. you keep mining your Shitcoins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mine with a 5450 and might get 1/8 of one...someday.
> 
> If you're lucky.
Click to expand...


Bitcoin will be Worthless very soon .. keep mining with your 5450 though ( thumbs up )


----------



## Marion Morrison

it_is_the_light said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have mined exactly how many to date?
> 
> Do you even understand how that stuff works?
> 
> 
> Dogecoin>Ripplecoin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cannot mine XRP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe find a sandpit somewhere where you can play with knowledge
> 
> you are way out of your depth here sunshine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ho, hokay, cupcake. Go try to buy a loaf of bread with that.
> 
> I can mine real bitcoins, which are still worth quite a bit. Especially over this XRP stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are mining a Shitcoin ..
> 
> it is not regulatory compliant and XRP is THE Bitcoin KILLER .. you keep mining your Shitcoins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mine with a 5450 and might get 1/8 of one...someday.
> 
> If you're lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitcoin will be Worthless very soon .. keep mining with your 5450 though ( thumbs up )
Click to expand...



If I was to hit 2 bitcoins tomorrow, it would be 30K-X more than this "XRP" bs.

I have all that stuff on a quite fast flash drive somewhere.

With 169 Dogecoins! Dogecoins own youu!


----------



## it_is_the_light

Marion Morrison said:


> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it_is_the_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> you cannot mine XRP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe find a sandpit somewhere where you can play with knowledge
> 
> you are way out of your depth here sunshine
> 
> 
> 
> Ho, hokay, cupcake. Go try to buy a loaf of bread with that.
> 
> I can mine real bitcoins, which are still worth quite a bit. Especially over this XRP stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are mining a Shitcoin ..
> 
> it is not regulatory compliant and XRP is THE Bitcoin KILLER .. you keep mining your Shitcoins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mine with a 5450 and might get 1/8 of one...someday.
> 
> If you're lucky.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bitcoin will be Worthless very soon .. keep mining with your 5450 though ( thumbs up )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to hit 2 bitcoins tomorrow, it would be 30K-X more than this "XRP" bs.
> 
> I have all that stuff on a quite fast flash drive somewhere.
> 
> With 169 Dogecoins! Dogecoins own youu!
Click to expand...



hey im just sharing reality with you Marlon.. because you have been in an echo chamber

with your fellow Bitcoin maxis blowing smoke up each others asses...

Bitcoin will drop severely very soon , as every schoolboy knows ..


----------



## it_is_the_light

and again Marlon ..

you dont need to destroy the planet wasting energy to mine XRP like USELESS bitcoin ..

XRP Needs NO MINING *


*Financial System Being Destroyed To Allow Birth Of Ripple/XRP Economy.. ECB & IMF*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP: Donald Trump Confirms New System, Martial Law Deployed & STATES DECLARING EMERGENCY*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Digital Assets Daily on Twitter



See new Tweets
*Conversation*






Digital Assets Daily

@AssetsDaily

“I, this administration inherited an obsolete, broken, old system.. We discarded that system and we now have a new system.. It’s incredible what we’ve done.. And this new system will now serve for the future.. And it’s almost fully in gear..” US President Donald Trump


----------



## it_is_the_light

*SWIFT Delay, Currency Swings, Stressed Banks, Cutting Cost Highlight Ripple XRP*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*BREAKING: Fed in CRISIS - Printing INFINITE Money*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*US STIMULUS BILL: They're Using This Crisis For Ripple/XRP To Will Bring The US Digital Dollar*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP Is Global Debt Relief For Banks & Criminals Wear Suits/Ties & Own Money Printers*


----------



## it_is_the_light




----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple XRP: 50%-80% Deflation On USD & XRP Set At $250 Better Liquidity Solution Than Printing USD*


----------



## Winco

I heard about 

Ripple
Bitcoin
Etherenum
litecoin

Etc,,,,,,,,,,for years.  At least 4 years.
CoinBase account.

Haven't trusted ANY of this fraud business.

Convince me.

Tell us the current value of each and the current symbol of each.
TODAY.


----------



## it_is_the_light

Here is a symbol you will have to get used to ..

$0.00


Do as you wish , the evidence has been posted , 

And if you are not an ignorant lazy fool you will start @ post # 1


----------



## MarathonMike

Something tells me you are holding a large chunk of XRP at a high price.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

MarathonMike said:


> Something tells me you are holding a large chunk of XRP at a high price.



He's just mad that it's down 50% over the last 6 weeks.
Its short term peak was the day before he started the thread.


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP Is New World Order Money & Donald Trump Is Stealing From The FED.. BIS To Flip The Switch*


----------



## it_is_the_light

*Ripple/XRP & A $10,000 GOLD STANDARD Returning*


----------



## it_is_the_light

Bank of France Says Ethereum (ETH) and Ripple (XRP) Could Power Central Bank Digital Currencies
*Bank of France Says Ethereum (ETH) and Ripple (XRP) Could Power Central Bank Digital Currencies*
Daily Hodl Staff

April 2, 2020

ETHEREUM, REGULATORS, RIPPLE AND XRP


----------



## it_is_the_light

SWIFT Announces Plan to Take on Global Card Leaders



SWIFT Announces Plan to Take on Global Card Leaders
Steve Murphy by Steve Murphy  April 2, 2020
SWIFT Announces Plan to Take on Global Card Leaders
An interesting Finextra posting covers the topic of a recent announcement by SWIFT that indicates a strategic global initiative to become a connector of accounts for all payment types, domestic and international.

The bank-owned cooperative was set up in the 1970s to provide an international network delivering payment messages between banking institutions to facilitate high value funds transfers on behalf of corporate entities.  The author, a CGI executive, suggests that the new direction is an ambitious strategic initiative that takes on card networks.

‘SWIFT have decided to take on the global card players, VISA and Mastercard, and have thrown their hats into the ring to become the global connector for account to account (A2A) payments…For the first time they have declared their intention not only to strengthen their relationship with institutions and large corporations, but also to move into the SME and customer payments space.  This changes the dynamic of the  SWIFT network, adding transaction volume in place of value as they include low value, relatively mundane payments alongside high value, systemically-important payments.’


----------



## it_is_the_light

Crypto Custody Firm Lists XRP for Institutional Clients

Allow cointelegraph.com to send web push notifications to your desktop.
Don't allowAllow




Install the Cointelegraph app from the Play Store
Download



$

BTC $7,282
ETH $166
XRP $0.1952
BCH $253
LTC $44.52
EOS $2.74
XLM $0.050
XMR $58.2
ADA $0.035
DASH $73
NEO $7.77
ZEC $37
BNB $15
USDT $1.00
MIOTA $0.16



APR 04, 2020


By

Jack Martin
*Crypto Custody Firm Lists XRP for Institutional Clients*
12349
329

1:41





NEWS
Qualified digital asset custodian, Anchorage Trust Company, has added XRP to the list of assets supported by its institutional custody solution. The company announced support for the third largest cryptocurrency by market cap in a blog post on April 2.
Anchorage claims that its custodial solution is safer than cold storage, while allowing the benefits of asset usability, offering features such as staking, airdrops, and even trading from custody.


----------

